# Here's some free WebDAV space.



## rharder (Jul 25, 2002)

If you're interested in getting some free WebDAV space, try http://www.sharemation.com or http://www.freezope.org. I think you get 5MB from each.

And yes it works on PCs and OS X. Nice little way to keep docs at home and at the office, for some folks anyway. (and it's faster on the PC...still)

-Rob


----------



## uoba (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice call rharder!


----------



## whiteis (Mar 29, 2009)

A Better Webdav free 2 gb of space is mydisk.se try it


----------

